# Did some demo today and...



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

...saw some very unusual things.

I removed all the sheetrock in a basement today, and I saw a new one on me...on the longest wall, after screwing off, the person had put mesh over the whole row of screws (stood up sheets). What a beast to get off the walls!  Over top of all of it was about a 1/4" of some sand garbage (maybe even stucco). My big router bit was throwing sparks (!) so I had to switch to a sawzall. And then, when I hopped on stilts to pull all the lid/high screws, they must have had 5 different kinds of fasteners scattered randomly throughout....1 1/4" fines, 1 5/8" gold and black coarse, 2" fines, and 1 3/8" nails.

All in all a lovely day!:thumbup:<---:no:


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

Bahahahahahaha! Sounds like my Dad hung it!
Hey Slim, did they pass 6" in the field screw inspection up there on everything yet?


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Checkers said:


> Bahahahahahaha! Sounds like my Dad hung it!
> Hey Slim, did they pass 6" in the field screw inspection up there on everything yet?


No, I hadn't even heard they were going to! The last job I had inspected (which doesn't happen much due to the fact that residential up here doesn't get them anymore), which was about a week ago, passed with 3 in the field. Doesn't that work out to be six in the field?? Sheesh! Are you guys having to do that?


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

Oh you have no idea! Anywhere in city limits has to have inspection here!
So, they want it screwed off EVERY 6" on the perimeter. AND 5 screws in the field on 48"!!!! 6 in 54........THE HORROR!


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

That's ridiculous. I can't even see the point. I could see 4 in the field, but anything over that on 48" is a waste. I'm at every 6 inches on my butts, and 8 inches on angles and outside corners, but that's just because I tend to overdo everything.

I worked on a government job last winter where perimeters were every 4 inches and 8 inches in the field, but that was a military building. It's a shame too, because prices being what they are you can't boost a penny to cover the screws (or can you?)


----------

